# Curvy Model NSFW



## jlykins (Nov 19, 2009)

I did this at my studio with one 12X36 strip box on a boom above and behind the model. I like the curves...


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 19, 2009)

What's the tattoo say? It looks like Hebrew script.


----------



## jlykins (Nov 19, 2009)

Very observant. It is hebrew can't remember what it means though. I just texted her to ask. I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## FarrahJ (Nov 19, 2009)

This is really classy =)  I really love the dramatic lighting! I just wish she weren't so cold.  I might smooth out the goosebumps a little and maybe remove the little scar/stretch mark.


----------



## jlykins (Nov 19, 2009)

So the Hebrew says "Art is a lie that makes us realize the truth".   The funny thing about the goose bumps is that I had the heat up pretty high and I kept asking if she was cold.. She kept saying no. I might smooth them out in the future...


----------



## Pugs (Nov 19, 2009)

FarrahJ said:


> This is really classy =)  I really love the dramatic lighting! I just wish she weren't so cold.  I might smooth out the goosebumps a little and maybe remove the little scar/stretch mark.


I whole-heartedly agree with this assessment.  I could also stand for the highlights to be a little bit brighter.  

Come to think of it, I kind of like that little scar... like the tattoo, it adds a little personality and character.  

I'm reminded of the Nathaniel Hawethorne short story, "The Birth-Mark", which is about beauty and the slight imperfections that emphasize and enhance it.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 19, 2009)

jlykins said:


> So the Hebrew says "Art is a lie that makes us realize the truth". The funny thing about the goose bumps is that I had the heat up pretty high and I kept asking if she was cold.. She kept saying no. I might smooth them out in the future...


 
Just goes to show that a woman's body language speaks louder than her words


----------



## TylerF (Nov 19, 2009)

Cojaro said:


> What's the tattoo say? It looks like Hebrew script.



she has a tattoo?

haha just kidding not a bad pic at all


----------



## Kpablo (Nov 19, 2009)

I like it, and I like the tattoo. 

The tattoo in the photograph shows the power and strength the woman has while maintaining elegance.

I don't like the goosebumps and the stretch mark. They really throw me off, and instead of looking at the form of the body, I'm drawn to the goosebumps and the stretch mark. JMHO as a newb.


----------



## notsue (Nov 22, 2009)

The bumps are very distracting, mostly because of where they are, its almost kind of gross. Hate to say this but it makes me think of a mans butt, dunno why I associate bumps with that. Everything else I like, even the scar.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 22, 2009)

If that's a man's butt... then, I've got some bad news for my wife...


----------



## xiangji (Nov 22, 2009)

nice arse! ...photo I mean


----------



## Rekd (Nov 22, 2009)

You should put a heater in your studio.  If you're going to do the goosebumps, you should do it as a macro or something. Otherwise it is distracting.

Otherwise: Nice shot!


----------



## xiangji (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't blame it on the temperature...the model might just have a pimply bum. If so then what's the matter with it??? Who can say this shot is wrong???

Ok take the pimples out...and be TOLD what a good photo is...


----------



## winsley (Nov 26, 2009)

Love the Photo! Great use of the lighting! Looking forward to seeing more


----------

